# Poljot Repair/service



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Anybody got any ideas of the where the best place is to send a Poljot 3133 for a repair/service?

Its the black one that I recently acquired from Roger (the BOGOF)

Original thread at

Poljots for sale

A quick Google and Cheals are looking for about Â£60 for a service which (hopefully) should get it up and running again.

Any better suggestions? I really like both Poljots, especially the black one (it would have to be the one that's not going), but part of me thinks is it worth paying Â£60 or whatever. Mind you I suppose there's no such thing as a quick fix, nor is there any point in just keeping it in a drawer!


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

philjopa i send mine here for service i find they are very good

Poljot International

Churchill House

Stirling Way

Borehamwood

Herts

WD6 2HP

0207 583 8115 (SERVICE & REPAIR CENTRE)


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

derek said:


> philjopa i send mine here for service i find they are very good
> 
> Poljot International
> 
> ...


Mind if I ask what sort of prices we are looking at?


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

it deppends on what wants doing i have had few repairs and service's done on a couple watches of mine but roughly full service is about Â£90 pounds im afraid but i would sooner send mine there.

And yes i like those watches by the way good buy


----------



## system11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry to revive such an old post, but I just called the above number and it turned out to be a Watchmaker/Jeweller called Alsal, on Strand in London.

Does anyone know anything about them? I have a Poljot Spitfire which now stops ticking at certain angles


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

system11 said:


> Sorry to revive such an old post, but I just called the above number and it turned out to be a Watchmaker/Jeweller called Alsal, on Strand in London.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about them? I have a Poljot Spitfire which now stops ticking at certain angles


Try....

Greenwich


----------



## system11 (Feb 8, 2008)

chris l said:


> system11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to revive such an old post, but I just called the above number and it turned out to be a Watchmaker/Jeweller called Alsal, on Strand in London.
> ...


Yeah - that's the same number I called this morning - it went through to that shop in London. I'll try their office number later, ask them if that's correct.


----------

